# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Seiryuu Great Keeping Contest 2015 (HQ Konishi Kujaku & Ochiba)

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kali ini, Seiryuu ingin mengenalkan 1 lagi jenis andalan dari Konishi Koi Farm yaitu Ochiba Shigure dan juga jenis Ginrin nya melalui acara Keeping Contest. Bila anda pernah membaca salah 1 artikel kami sebelumnya, Konishi sebetulnya merupakan salah 1 pelopor dari jenis koi ini dan nama "Ochiba Shigure"  merupakan nama yang diciptakan oleh Mr. Toshikatsu Konishi, ayah dari Mr. Joji Konishi, untuk menamai Kawarigoi berwarna abu-abu dengan pola coklat ini.*
*
Pada beberapa tahun silam, cukup banyak Ochiba, terutama Ginrin Ochiba, dari Konishi yang mendapatkan gelar Champion pada Koi Show terkemuka baik di Jepang maupun di Indonesia. Inilah beberapa contoh nya:
*
*Best In Variety Kawarimono - All Japan Young Koi Show 2014 (Nagoya)
Konishi Sansai Ginrin Ochiba 63cm
*

*
Sakura Grand Champion - 2nd All Indonesia Combined Koi Show 2015 (Bandung)
Konishi Yonsai Ginrin Ochiba 84cm*


*
Konishi Ochiba 68cm (Salah 1 Sansai Ochiba terbaik di Konishi pada Ikeage 2013)*


Pada kunjungan terakhir kami ke Konishi pada akhir bulan Juli lalu, kami cukup beruntung untuk mendapatkan sejumlah tosai kelahiran 2014 dari jenis Ochiba dan Ginrin Ochiba karena biasa nya tosai dari ke 2 jenis ini diborong habis oleh Konishi Europe setiap tahun nya.

Selain Ochiba, kami juga ingin mengikutsertakan jenis Kujaku sebagai Jenis Non-Gosanke andalan Konishi Koi Farm pada KC ini. Ini dikarenakan kami jg mendapatkan sejumlah tosai Kujaku kelahiran 2014 dengan kualitas warna merah (Beni Kujaku) dan Hikari yg baik.
*
Best Non-Gosanke / Grand Champion B - Hiroshima Nogyosai 2013
Konishi Kujaku 85cm*




*Jumlah dan Jenis Koi Peserta KC:
Ochiba  - 13 Ekor
Ginrin Ochiba  5 Ekor
Kujaku - 18 Ekor
Total Peserta: 36 Ekor*
*
Sedikit Penampakan Kujaku dan Ochiba peserta KC:

*



*Sekilas Metode Penjurian:

Juara 1-3 dari masing2 jenis akan terlebih dahulu dipilih oleh Mr. Joji / Makoto Konishi pada waktu penjurian yang akan ditetapkan. Kemudian, Juara 1 dari Ochiba (termasuk Ginrin) akan dibandingkan dengan Juara 1 dari Kujaku untuk mencari Sakura Grand Champion sebagai Juara tertinggi pada event KC ini. Bila yang menjadi Sakura Grand Champion adalah Juara 1 dari jenis Kujaku, maka otomatis Juara 2 dari jenis Kujaku menjadi Juara 1 dan Juara 3 nya menjadi Juara 2. Begitu pula sebalik nya dengan Ochiba karena hadiah hanya akan diberikan sampai Juara 2 dari masing2 jenis.*

*Foto satuan dari peserta KC akan kami posting secepatnya beserta detail Hadiah dan Lucky Draw.*

----------


## stanleyjr.private

kujaku nya pasti greget......

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> kujaku nya pasti greget......


Hehe thanks om

----------


## 1w4k

Wohohoho ochiba....  :Rockon:

----------


## david_pupu

mantappppppp

----------


## b0rn2killll

Mdh2an open bidnya ga tinggi

----------


## Movenpick7

Ochiba / kujaku mau  :: 
ob bersahabat ya  ::

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Kujaku 01  23cm (0415)*

*
Kujaku 02  24cm (0417)*


*Kujaku 03  24cm (0437)


Kujaku 04  24cm (0459)


Kujaku 05  26cm (0460)


Kujaku 06  29cm (0470)


Kujaku 07  29cm (0493)


Kujaku 08  23cm (0513)


Kujaku 09  24cm (0533)


Kujaku 10  25cm (053


Kujaku 11  22cm (0541)


Kujaku 12  21cm (0551)


Kujaku 13  17cm (0564)


Kujaku 14  24cm (0589)


Kujaku 15  19cm (0596)


Kujaku 16  23cm (0616)


Kujaku 17  27cm (0629)


Kujaku 18  27cm (0641)


Ochiba 01  26cm (0684)


Ochiba 02  24cm (0701)


Ochiba 03  27cm (0711)


Ochiba 04  26cm (0714)


Ochiba 05  23cm (0742)


Ochiba 06  25cm (0765)


Ochiba 07  25cm (077


Ochiba 08  20cm (0805)


Ochiba 09  24cm (0815)


Ochiba 10  20cm (082


Ochiba 11  22cm (0841)


Ochiba 12  24cm (0851)


Ochiba 13  24cm (0955)


Ochiba 14  21cm (0853) Ginrin


Ochiba 15  22cm (0871) Ginrin


Ochiba 16  16cm (0909) Ginrin


Ochiba 17  12cm (0912) Ginrin


Ochiba 18  17cm (0939) Ginrin*




*Hadiah untuk Juara:

Sakura Grand Champion*: Tunai senilai *3%* atau Voucher Belanja senilai *5%* di Seiryuu Koi dari Total Hasil Penjualan Kujaku + Ochiba 

*Juara 1 Kujaku*: Tunai senilai *3%* atau Voucher Belanja di Seiryuu Koi senilai *5%* dari *Total Hasil Penjualan Kujaku saja.*

*Juara 2 Kujaku*: 10 Kg Pakan Konishi atau 15 Kg Pakan Kokusai pilihan anda

*Juara 1 Ochiba*: Tunai senilai *3%* atau Voucher Belanja di Seiryuu Koi Senilai *5%* dari *Total Hasil Penjual Ochiba saja.*

*Juara 2 Ochiba*: 10 Kg Pakan Konishi atau 15 Kg Pakan Kokusai pilihan anda

*Harga Awal Lelang: Rp 2.000.000,- / Ekor

Kelipatan: Rp 100.000,- 

Waktu Awal Lelang: Lelang dimulai sejak posting ini muncul di forum Koi's.

Waktu Akhir Lelang: Kamis, 8 Oktober 2015, Pukul 21:00 atau 9 Malam (Waktu Server Forum KOI's)
*
*Injury Time / Perpanjangan Waktu: Waktu akan diperpanjang 5 menit untuk semua ikan bila ada bid masuk pada 5 menit terakhir sebelum lelang berakhir. Contoh: Bila ada bid yang masuk pada kurun waktu 20:56-21:00, maka lelang untuk semua ekor ikan diperpanjang sampai pukul 21:05, dan seterusnya. 

Perihal Masa KC & Penjurian:
*KC akan berlangsung sekitar 6-7 Bulan dan berakhir di Bulan April 2016 berdekatan dengan acara KOI's Festival berikutnya. Penjurian akan dilakukan melalui foto dan video seperti event2 KC sebelumnya yang kami adakan bila kebanyakan peserta berhalangan hadir untuk membawa ikan ke tempat yang ditentukan. 

*Perihal Pembayaran dan Pelunasan:*

Pemenang Lelang diharapkan bisa memberikan konfirmasi kepada kami dalam waktu 24 Jam setelah lelang berakhir. Bila tidak, kami berhak menawarkan ikan kepada Bidder ke 2 Tertinggi.Pemenang Lelang diharapkan bisa melakukan pelunasan dalam waktu 3 x 24 Jam Setelah Lelang Berakhir. Bila tidak, kami berhak menawarkan ikan kepada Bidder ke 2 Tertinggi atau pihak lainnya. 

*Perihal Ongkir dan Pengiriman:*

Harga Akhir Lelang belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan biaya packing ikan.Ongkir Kurang Lebih Sekitar Rp 150,000 per Box untuk Pulau Jawa via ekspedisi Herona atau Baraya  Travel untuk Wilayah Jakarta.Untuk Luar Pulau Jawa: Ongkir biasanya di atas Rp 500.000 via Kargo Pesawat termasuk biaya dokumentasi karantina.Ikan biasanya harus diambil sendiri oleh pemenang lelang di pool travel atau kantor ekspedisi terdekat di kota tujuan masing2. 

*Donasi untuk Koi's:* 10% dari Total Hasil Penjualan di acara KC ini.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Yuuuk di Bid dengan Tertib:*

Kujaku 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 14 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 15 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 16 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 17 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 18 - Rp 2.000.000 by

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ochiba 14 Rp 2,1 juta

----------


## hendrawb

Ochiba 18 Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kujaku 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 14 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 15 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 16 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 17 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 18 - Rp 2.000.000 by

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.100.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ochiba 7   2 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kujaku 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 14 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 15 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 16 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 17 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 18 - Rp 2.000.000 by

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.100.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

----------


## epoe

ikut nawar om Agus : ochiba ginrin 15 2000000 Epoe

----------


## kong

Ochiba 9 : 2 jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Kujaku 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 14 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 15 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 16 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 17 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Kujaku 18 - Rp 2.000.000 by

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.100.000 by Slamet Kurniawan
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by 
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

----------


## Greggy

Misi om . Maap ya . Ochiba 14 . 2.2 Juta .

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Melihat respon pasar yang sangat kurang baik dibandingkan acara2 KC yg kami adakan sebelum nya, maka dengan berat hati kami batalkan jenis Kujaku untuk diikutsertakan dalam KC ini. Dan apabila, jumlah Ochiba yg terjual di bawah 10 ekor,  maka KC ini seluruh nya batal diadakan.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.200.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by*
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

Reply***Reply With Quote********

----------


## epoe



----------


## epoe

Gamabar no 17 sama dg no.18 ya Om agus ??? :Doh:

----------


## epoe

nagak  apa2 OM Agus, toh nanti menjelang finish udah rame .....................ikannya bagus2 ....................

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Gamabar no 17 sama dg no.18 ya Om agus ???


*Beda kok om, coba dilihat lagi baik2.*

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> nagak  apa2 OM Agus, toh nanti menjelang finish udah rame .....................ikannya bagus2 ....................


*
Ya thx om epoe yg sudah selalu support event dan acara2 kami.*

----------


## dompie

Ochiba 11 2jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.200.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by*
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
> Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
> Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
> ...


hayuk 4 ekor lagi.... hajarrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## ademilanforever

*Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by ademilanforever
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.200.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ochiba 4 ... 2jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ochiba ginrin 14 Rp 2.300.000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by ademilanforever
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.200.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by ademilanforever
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.300.000 by Slamet
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendrawb

----------


## Greggy

Ochiba 14 Ginrin 2.4 Juta

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.000.000 by ademilanforever
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.400.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by hendraw

----------


## Affandy8

Ochiba 18 2,1

----------


## Aaron Oei

Ochiba 01: 2.1jt

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Ochiba 01 - Rp 2.100.000 by AaronOei
Ochiba 02 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 03 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 04 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 05 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 06 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 07 - Rp 2.000.000 by Dony Lesmana
Ochiba 08 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 09 - Rp 2.000.000 by kong
Ochiba 10 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 11 - Rp 2.000.000 by dompie
Ochiba 12 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 13 - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 14 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.400.000 by Greggy
Ochiba 15 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by epoe
Ochiba 16 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 17 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.000.000 by
Ochiba 18 (Ginrin) - Rp 2.100.000 by Affandy8

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Karena sampai perpanjangan waktu, masih kurang dr 10 ekor yg terjual maka KC ini kami batalkan. Bila masih ada pihak yg berminat kepada Ochiba2 ini, silakan menghubungi kami langsung.

----------


## dedyhalim

Om, kalo kujaku yg no. 1, 5, 10, 13, 17 masih ada?
Kalo masih ada tolong di pm harganya ya....mks

----------

